# Game 33: Celtics @ Heat (1/6/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, January 6th, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]




*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, that was the Celtics starting lineup in their last game. Rondo, KG, and Paul Pierce were all out.



> The Celtics were without Paul Pierce(notes), Kevin Garnett(notes), Rajon Rondo(notes) and Marquis Daniels(notes) when they played Toronto on Saturday, and they’re uncertain if any will be able to go when they open a three-game trip in Miami on Wednesday.
> 
> Pierce (right knee infection) hopes to practice this week and play against the Heat. Garnett (hyperextended right knee) likely could play now, but he is being held out to prevent a further problem. Rondo (sore left hamstring) was not improving by playing, so he’s become questionable. Daniels (thumb surgery) is out until February.


*Link*

Hopefully we can take advantage of their injury situation. And hopefully JO is ready to go.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knee infection? Ack...

This can be a trap game after a confidence-booster against ATL, and with the look of Boston's roster. I have no idea what JR Giddens' game is like, but I wouldn't be surprised if this group gives us trouble. I also wouldnt be surprised if Pierce plays, and/or Ray Allen goes insane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What's the bet Rondo and Pierce make it back for this one, sigh.

Should be tough - but we atleast play the Celts well. Big games from Wade and Beas are a must.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> *What's the bet Rondo and Pierce make it back for this one, sigh.*
> 
> Should be tough - but we atleast play the Celts well. Big games from Wade and Beas are a must.


Word is Pierce will play, Rondo is a gametimer, and KG will sit out again w the knee. Perkins and House may sit out as well cause they caught the flu a day or two ago and didn't practice yesterday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rondo, Pierce and Perkins will play tonight.

KG is still out and Eddie House will not play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

fark - that'd be right.

Theyd better be rusty. Rondo's gonna kill it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds like this game is in Boston. Our home crowd sucks.

Nice pumpfake, drive, and dunk for JO.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shot of the year right there for Arroyo, wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Carlos haha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Q 33333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Q with the early 3. Good sign after a weak performance last time out.

Wow, Boston getting a ton of calls early


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not a great start for Beas


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No. Beas has been crummy.

Wade physically looks like he's finally taking his conditioning seriously. I think one reason his jumper has been so bunk is his legs haven't been there.

And Haslem's J has looked quite nice of late. He's been sizzling from outside. Hopefully we can see some more of those nice drives and post moves he's delivered the past few games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my Dwyane!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too cocky there. I understand the heat-check, but he really should have passed it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yeah, that was a toughie.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade on a mission tonight...!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's trying to raise Beasley's 20-pt halves, with a 20-pt quarter.

Will he do it?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was lucky..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice quarter. High scoring!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He gets the assist instead. Very nice quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So what will Spo's words be tonight? "Purity" and "identity," or "resiliency" and "defense?"

I'm hoping for the latter pair.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im going the first 2, there aint much defense tonight.

Actually, ill say identity and resiliency.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe Spo should press more


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is what bothers me about Beasley. He'll have a very promising, almost great game or small stretch of games where it looks like he's about to make a true step up, then instead, he come back and mails one in like it's looking like he's doing tonight. He still needs to work on his humility a little bit. I'm not sure that this current incarnation of Wade is a great example to follow, either.

Nice pass Rio.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, Jor-El blocked that into Beasley's face.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yeah, doesnt look all there tonight.

Can we give him an iso? He's got Scal on him for christ sakes...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good looking banker for Dorell


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> ^ Yeah, doesnt look all there tonight.
> 
> Can we give him an iso? He's got Scal on him for christ sakes...


For real. The one iso I can remember him getting, Wallace had to foul him as he blew by. It was acceptable their rookie years, but Erik really needs to figure out how to use Beasley now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dorell steps into the J

Beasley nice baseline drive and reverse


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad move letting Pierce shoot that Wright. Spo can't be happy. Timeout.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

"There's a purity about Chris Quinn, its almost childlike"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario...wow poor


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Chalmers. Did you develop a nitrous oxide habit over the offseason? I swear he's lost brain cells or something.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The **** was Beasley doing on that possession? Wake up dude.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> "There's a purity about Chris Quinn, its almost childlike"


:rofl:

It's because he still hasn't turned 12 yet. He's got that transparent eyeball.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

My goodness, Sun Sports is laying it on thick with how much Quinn is going to be missed. I think I'm going to shed a tear or two.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Beas! Why not go glass there? He's playing like professional ***.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley has come dangerously close to picking up a stupid 3rd foul a few times now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good sub. We need grit and purity right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One of the Celtics just clearly pushed Arroyo out of the way right in front of a ref. BS.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The period has been totally different than the first. Both teams still staying even though.

I wish we'd stop forcing shots up. How many times does Spo have to tell them the offense is way better when the ball is moving? Do it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO is getting dominated by Kendrick Perkins? wtf?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oi. We're just playing stupid right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish Wade could shoot freebies


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Celtics talk way too much. It seems the refs swallow their whistles a little more when it comes to techs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Celtics at 62.1% FG...

How are we in this game?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, he got three back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He'd have 30 at the half if he could shoot freebies...sigh

down 3 aint too bad, gotta play D though.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Perkins has the easiest job in the world tonight. Stand around by the rim, wait for Rondo to demolish the entire defense, dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Rasheed, we get it, the ball dont lie. Not please STFU!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

And the refs spot Celts 3 pts.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

One of those games for Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat just cant get any stops tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is looking NICE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet fadeaway J by Wade.31 for him.

Nice run by the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wallace scoring on both ends.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade looking like last year's version. Just sick all around. You get the feeling you can actually ride him to victory in this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Every time there's a stoppage in play, a different Heat player is getting into it with Rasheed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

F- foul?

This game has gotten heated, and the third ain't even over yet. It's going to be a crazy fourth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice charge drawn by UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great play by Mario.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers doing very well


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-75 Miami after 3

Great ending to that 3rd quarter. Hopefully we can continue that play with Wade on the bench.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MC is coming alive


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley needs to step up here and get some buckets


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD has been driving with success so much more lately


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

M C 333333333333333333

Whoa look at him on that rebound against Big Baby!

UD!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits the J!

Mario is stepping up big time.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis and Mario have been fantastic tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, I'm shocked Joey Crawford didnt T up Mike right there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome rebound for Beas there. Too bad he's being outscored by Joel though.

Uh oh Rio


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

No Eric, it's not really money in the bank, but good shot Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rasheed seems to have woken up the whole damn Heat team. UD especially.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm loving UD lately. Holy Moly potato cakes. He's hot!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Udonis is just automatic, so awesome


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> No Eric, it's not really money in the bank, but good shot Joel


My thoughts exactly. What games is this dude watching?



Wade2Bease said:


> Rasheed seems to have woken up the whole Heat team. UD especially.


Yup. I love it. I'd been hearing Wallace screaming throughout the game and it was pissing ME off. Hopefully we ride it to victory. 

Sunsports misses so much game action from their peripheral fooling around that no one cares about. Just show the damn game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, no one even touched Ray Allen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD shot that way too early. We got bailed out with that call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****. 5 opportunities to score and we get nothing...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How many shots did we take and miss there? Five?

Awful


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Offensive rebound party, 5 tries and still come up empty lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 chances to score and get nothing. Then Boston comes down the floor and hits a long 3.

Heat are looking a little too excited right now. They need to calm down.

Still 4 minutes left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big J by UD!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lets Go Heat


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade around the rim in traffic, ugh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's going cold. Not good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad time to go cold for Dwyane


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sheed's a *****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the **** did he get that over JO?

We're getting beat by long *** 3's and shots like the one Rondo just hit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fark...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad shot JO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5/21?

Jesus christ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the **** kind of call is that?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Way to go Q, you ****ing idiot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok we have missed like 10 shots in a row now, something please go down


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Who's paying Leon Wood?

This sucks. We battle the refs every goddamn game. I'm so tired of it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shades of Kobe elbowing Bibby in 2002


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Elbow in the face foul on Heat. Refs cheat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, that looks like a makeup call.

:laugh: at the bench trying to block Rasheed from the refs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> 5/21?
> 
> Jesus christ...


What's 5/21?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How does Sheed NOT get T'd there? Cmon


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 3....

Seems like almost every time we play Boston and Cleveland, they hit late game 3's to put the game away.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dagger from Ray Allen...

5/21 was out FG's this quarter...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Someone ****ed up on the switch there. How can you leave him open in is his frickin haven of all places? WTF?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big shot by JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to the line to tie it up...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

P{lease Dwyane..please...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big FTs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hits the 1st..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Clutch, Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He tied it up!

Damn, 5.5 seconds is long as hell.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my oh my baby Jesus, sweet baby Jesus


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Greatness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> He tied it up!
> 
> Damn, 5.5 seconds is long as hell.


Yea this possession is going to be real scary.

AAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I honestly thought he was gonna miss one. Good job. D up for once.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Greatness.

Greatness personified!

Bow down people! He's back!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

DWYANE ****iNG WADE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rondo...wow...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ok Dwyane is god again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh my goodness...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

...........ugh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We have no luck with end of quarter baskets.

Its become funny how unlucky this team is.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my god how can you allow that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario...Mario...****ING MARIO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease said:


> We're getting beat by long *** 3's and shots like the one Rondo just hit


^Again


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

U-N-R-E-A-L

0.6 and we give up that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers of course...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many offensive rebounds yet we cant score off of them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade needs to only drive

No outside Js and no JO turnaround fadeaways

Wow I thought that Rondo three would go in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO Getting outplayed by Perkins is pretty subpar...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's gone from hitting some sweet looking J's through 3 quarters to now not being able to hit anything but dunks now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat's crowd sucks *** my god. It's over time you losers get off your hands.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Get JO off the floor


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big miss Q


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Amazing how much easier the game gets when you have a good point guard


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And that's the dagger.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rondo just abusing Mario, its embarassing...how could we lose this?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK. Here's the rub: Our team has no idea what their roles are once the fourth quarter comes around. Wade passes it to Chalmers, he has no open three, is scared to drive, so he passes it back to Wade. Wade passes to Richardson whose only mind is to gun a three. If they dumped it to JO, he'd go up for an ugly turn-around fadeaway. With Haslem there's the possibility of a creative drive, but most likely at this point it's the typical jumper.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Big Cat > JO > Joel

Beasley picked a hell of a game to do a houdini act. Maybe he's auditioning for the circus that's coming to AAA.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't believe they thought Chalmers could even be a Rondo-lite. Rondo is ****ing amazing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits that step back 3

Too bad he couldnt make some of those earlier shots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Huge shot Dwyane. We need you, you're our only hope tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I can't believe they thought Chalmers could even be a Rondo-lite. Rondo is ****ing amazing


Didnt Mario even laugh at the comparison as if he could be better? I seem to remember that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And Rondo again. ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rondo and Allen have killed us in the 4th and overtime.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

He spoon-fed Perkins every single time he scored except for that turn-around shot he managed to get off. JO would be putting up some awesome numbers if he had someone like that


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way too easy for Rondo there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And thats game..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers sucks ****ing dick. I'm sick of looking at his ugly face. Trade his ***.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Spo, you have a dude named Dorell Wright who can defend I hear


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers crap defense single handedly lost us the game. First on the oop to end regulation and his complete inability to keep Rondo in front of him. Especially at the end when we needed a stop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, what the **** is going on with Miami sports teams this season? Are they trying to one up each other by seeing who can have the more frustrating loss?

I guess Wade is POTG but he went ice cold with his shooting in the 4th and OT.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The worst part about this team is the coaching.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Heated said:


> The worst part about this team is the coaching.


I think the biggest problem is that the players never play well altogether in the same game. In games when Beasley is on Wade sucks, and when Wade is on Beasley and Chalmers suck etc.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel bad for Wade tonight. Guy did everything he could.

Chalmers just should not have been in there, put Dorell on Rondo and he doesnt make that shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That is the one move I question. Not having one of your longest and most athletic players in Dorell, on the court, when a lob to the basket is the most common way teams try to score with that much time left.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Will the free agency free-for-all next off-season include a coach upgrade?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You guys are right about Wright. I've always been a Dorell apologist, but I didnt even notice that. He definitely would've helped defensively. I also think it wouldnt have hurt to have had Arroyo out there instead of Chalmers. The argument from Spo would be "defense," but Chalmers wasn't and hasn't been playing it. 

People talk about how much Alston has regressed since the Finals run, but he really doesnt have to do much to do better than what we've got.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stick Rafer in at starting PG from the get go..he honestly cant be worse than Rio and Royo.

Lineup shouldve been:

Wright on Rondo
Wade on Allen
Q on Pierce
Haslem on Davis
JoREL/JO on Perkins

No way that this shouldve gone OT, no way in hell.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

sknydave said:


> Will the free agency free-for-all next off-season include a coach upgrade?


Nope. Theyll let him ride it out for at least half the year.


----------



## The Beas (Jan 8, 2010)

we really need to get rid of sporon.. had beasley started last year we would be a much better team.. as much as well all like haslem, we will not got very far with him.. beasley needs to be in the game.. even more minutes than wade.. beasley will never develop into the great player that i know he can become because of this idiot coach..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Beas said:


> *we really need to get rid of sporon.. *had beasley started last year we would be a much better team.. as much as well all like haslem, we will not got very far with him.. beasley needs to be in the game.. even more minutes than wade.. beasley will never develop into the great player that i know he can become because of this idiot coach..


*The Miami Heat

Where Record Breaking Twenty-Eight Game Improvements in Your Rookie Year Aren't Enough Happens*​


----------



## The Beas (Jan 8, 2010)

Smithian said:


> *The Miami Heat
> 
> Where Record Breaking Twenty-Eight Game Improvements in Your Rookie Year Aren't Enough Happens*​


Ugh. U do know what are roster looked like that 15 win year right?
Plenty injuries and nothing but d-leaguers

I'm pretty sure wade was the main reason we were even in the playoffs last year.. All spo does is prolong beasley development out of some loyalty to haslem


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Look, we all think Beas should get more time..but there are at times reasons as to why he doesnt play in crunch time. His defense is improved, but still not where it needs to be. It cant be easy for Spo to juggle Haslem and Beasley's minutes. I dont like seeing Mike play SF, but I can atleast understand why he does it - even if I dont agree with it.

We should be feeding Beas more minutes, and im sure his MPG will lift in the next few months. If we are to get a top line PF next season, we really are gonna have play him some at SF.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Lets remember there's a chance we're playing Haslem a large amount of minutes because (a) we owe him that much for what he has done for this team and/or (b) we're trying to keep him trade value up. Never know.


----------

